# 2.7tt swap in mk5



## kyle2.7tt (Feb 1, 2009)

i have a 2.7tt v6 layin around from my old rs4 and am goin to transplant that into my new mk5. i just need to know if it would be possible and some thoughts u folks may have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (kyle2.7tt)*

*AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA*

ha

ha
*AAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (boostAbear)*

Do you have your boating license?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (CapeGLS)*

yeah cause i think you could be the captain of this...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (boostAbear)*


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (CapeGLS)*


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (boostAbear)*

been done already....


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (boostAbear)*

Oh ****s


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (kyle2.7tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle2.7tt* »_i have a 2.7tt v6 layin around from my old rs4 and am goin to transplant that into my new mk5. i just need to know if it would be possible and some thoughts u folks may have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

RS4? you live in ohio and you have a RS4? i think you mean S4...
back to the topic...you're out of your mind


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (chknkatsu)*

More work than its worth. Swapping these engines is a pain in the ass


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (kyle2.7tt)*

Kyle, send me an email (click on my username to get to my profile). 


_Modified by ALT3rEg0 at 11:38 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (ALT3rEg0)*

give me your 2.7t


----------



## Dronetone (May 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (24vVr6gti)*

hahahaha


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

That swap is nuts.


----------



## MiniRS4 (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (kyle2.7tt)*

dont let these hater scrubs deter you!
where there is a will, there is a way.
somewhere in Deutschland, someone dropped a 2.7 in an A3.
so it can be done for sure. 
but it wont be easy, and prolly wont be cheap. 
but if you have a shop/space, you can get it done.
so i say if you are up for it... give it a shot.
i just hope u have another car, bc the mk5 will be down for a long time.
best of luck to you, PM if you have any questions.
-Z
ps- people have shuvvved even bigger motors into mk4's so it can def be done.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (MiniRS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiniRS4* »_dont let these hater scrubs deter you!
where there is a will, there is a way.
somewhere in Deutschland, someone dropped a 2.7 in an A3.
so it can be done for sure. 
but it wont be easy, and prolly wont be cheap. 
but if you have a shop/space, you can get it done.
so i say if you are up for it... give it a shot.
i just hope u have another car, bc the mk5 will be down for a long time.
best of luck to you, PM if you have any questions.
-Z
ps- people have shuvvved even bigger motors into mk4's so it can def be done. 

im not hating at all...
i just KNOW this wont be done and im stating the obvious...
its just like someone signing up on vortex and saying 
"i have a 1.8 turbo gti and im going to be making 1200whp where do i get parts to do this, and is there a DIY??"
GTFO


----------



## veedubme (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (boostAbear)*

i bet i can make 1200 hp outta 1.8t will it last more than one dyno run prolly not but it can be done


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (kyle2.7tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubme* »_i bet i can make 1200 hp outta 1.8t will it last more than one dyno run prolly not but it can be done

I take it reading isn't your strong point. Where did anyone say it couldn't be done? (Just so you don't scroll back through the thread to see... *NO ONE SAID IT WOULDN'T WORK*)
What boostabear and I were saying is... with someone who has the willpower, money, knowledge to do such a swap... They are not coming on here to ask for...

_Quote, originally posted by *kyle2.7tt* »_i just need to know if it would be possible

If its actually done, all for you Kyle. It would be a blast to drive! But I have a feeling this is another one of those crazy vwvortex pipedreams.
:end thread:


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (CapeGLS)*

Has anyone noticed the OP posted this almost a month ago, and hasn't posted again since. Banter away.


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (ALT3rEg0)*

nah he's just busy with the swap


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Do it. That idea is gold.


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 2.7tt swap in mk5 (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_been done already....









Clean swap.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Epic thread.


----------



## lunchbox_85 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLiMeX* »_Epic thread.

I wonder if he's done yet...

This thread is ALL WIN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (jlanch)*

Who has an old RS4 just lying around?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Been done in a Corrado:
















That swap was done by grafting the body of the Corrado on to the floor and firewall of the S4. Not a job for the faint hearted or, I suspect, the 'i just need to know if it would be possible' crowd


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Been done in a Corrado:
















That swap was done by grafting the body of the Corrado on to the floor and firewall of the S4. Not a job for the faint hearted or, I suspect, the 'i just need to know if it would be possible' crowd









Ryan millers car sick lives down the road from me


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Save yourself the headache and go Vr6 Turbo.
Even the S4 crowd is starting to swap the 2.7's out for Vr-t's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=097Ao_x8MEA


----------

